# Are these puppies purebred?



## Arizk4 (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm new to the forum, and to german shepherds but I've always had an admiration of the dogs. I was considering getting a puppy, and wanted to know if these were purebred. f8f0d4ee9e364396a5f6913d28f9d4ea.png
9201531df62dd180730015d100a4e6ae.png Thank you for any help!


----------



## peep_216 (May 18, 2012)

You cant just tell by looking. You have to know their ancestry, where they come from etc etc

By just looking tho. I would say no. The ears are too small, my dogs were so big they tilted in and overlapped each other when they stood up.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

where are you located? find a reputable breeder.


----------



## kristamb (Jun 20, 2012)

They look purebred to me. Have you seen the parents?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

They look like they could be purebred, but there are a few thing odd about them. The one in the fron looks like his front feet are deformed, but it could just be the picture. 

Are these puppies from a breeder, or are they in rescue?


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

They might be purebred, but it's really hard to tell at this age. You need to see the parents, if indeed anyone knows who the parents are.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

If your interested in a purebred pup, then my suggestion would be to go through either a reputable breeder OR rescue in your area.

This is screaming "Craigslist" to me.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Purebred, possibly, but quite possible that no matter what the breed, they are being kept in a very FILTHY area. This naturally means disease for the puppies, if not worms and fleas, quite possibly parvo. Flies can spread parvo and unsanitary conditions attract flies.
That one puppy - the lighter colored one - seems to indeed have something wrong with it's front legs, too.

Unless these are free puppies, I'd pass. If free - get puppy, bathe well first thing, and start on dewormer and vaccines immediately.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

They look like they could be purebred, good luck in your search for a new baby.


----------



## Alrod (Aug 4, 2012)

They look like they could be GSD's, but they don't look very healthy or well kept.


----------

